#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Telt douchen als woedoe??????

## Soleil

A salalam Alaikum broders en zuster,

Ik hoorde laatst dat je douchen ook als woedoe voor het bidden kunt rekenen. Ik hoeverre is dit waar?

MA3 salama

----------


## Mohammed Amin

wa aleikoem as salaam wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Deze informatie is onjuist.
De woedoe(kleine wassing) of ghoesl(grote wassing) bestaan uit een aantal voorwaarden en handelingen.
Wanneer u een van de handelingen niet uitvoert is uw woedoe niet geldig, en zou u het gebed onrein verrichten waardoor Allah(swt) uw gebed niet zal accepteren.

De profeet(saws) zei: 
"De woedoo-e (kleine wassing) zal niet van iemand geaccepteerd worden (van degene) die de naam van Allah (hierop) niet noemt."
(Overgeleverd door Ahmad en een goede gekwalificeerd door Al-Albaani in Al-irwaa-e) 

U dient alvorens u woedoe gaat verrichten te beginnen met "Bismillah" en u eindigd uw woedoe met :

"Ash-hadoe allaa ilaaha iella laah wahdahoe laa sharieka lahoe wa ash- hadoe anna Moehammadan abdoehoe wa rasoeloeh. Allaahoema djalnie miena t-tawaabiena wa djalnie miena lmoetahhierien."

Betekenis :
"Ik getuig dat er geen andere God is dan Allah. Hij is de Enige, Hij heeft geen deelgenoten en dat Mohammed zijn dienaar en profeet is."

"Allah, laat mij behoren tot degenen, die berouw tonen en zich reinigen."



Indien u woedoe zou verrichten onder een douche dan zou u veel water verspillen.
Tot de Soennah van de boodschapper van Allah behoort ook dat de moslim niet hoort te verspillen in het gebruik van water bedoeld voor de kleine wassing. De profeet waste zijn ledematen drie maal en zei:
"Wie er meer aan toevoegt, heeft het slecht gedaan en begaat onrecht."
(Overgeleverd door Aboe Daawoed en is goed gekwalificeerd door Al- Albaanie in Sahih Abie Daawoed (123)) 


Moge Allah(swt) uw gebeden verhoren en accepteren.

salaam,

----------


## Soleil

Beste Broeder,

Soekran Yazielan voor het beantwoorden van mijn vraag, daar wachtte ik namelijk op! 

Moge Allah u gebeden verhoren en u zondenvergeven, beste broeder.


A Salam Aleikum

----------


## oem oewees

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *wa aleikoem as salaam wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,
> 
> Deze informatie is onjuist.
> De woedoe(kleine wassing) of ghoesl(grote wassing) bestaan uit een aantal voorwaarden en handelingen.
> Wanneer u een van de handelingen niet uitvoert is uw woedoe niet geldig, en zou u het gebed onrein verrichten waardoor Allah(swt) uw gebed niet zal accepteren.
> 
> De profeet(saws) zei: 
> "De woedoo-e (kleine wassing) zal niet van iemand geaccepteerd worden (van degene) die de naam van Allah (hierop) niet noemt."
> ...






sallamoe alekoem 

baraka lahoeviek broeder

maar wat je als eerst moet doen (wat betreft woedoe) en ik denk dat je gewoon vergeten bent het te (informeren) is de intensie ik denk dat jullie allemaal de hadieth van de profeet kennen waar in hij zij (inamal ahmaloe binijaat) alle daden worden beoordeeld naar intensie.

hoe kun je zeggen dat je de intensie hebt, woedoe tedoen maar je gaat douchen!  :zozo:  

haza wallahoe ahlem

gr,
oem oewees

----------


## Soleil

Salam "Zuster"

Laat ik me teneerste even verontschuldigen, ik ben niet percies duidelijk geweest over wat ik bedoel.

Ik bedoelde eigenlijk, Natuurlijk eeerst bismillah zeggen met de niyah voor je de douch onder gaat en aan het einde de shahadat. 
Ik vroeg me toen alleen af of dat dan ook telde, omdat ik een keer hoorde dat je dat ook kon doen.

Groetjes,

----------


## oem oewees

> _Geplaatst door Soleil_ 
> *Salam "Zuster"
> 
> Laat ik me teneerste even verontschuldigen, ik ben niet percies duidelijk geweest over wat ik bedoel.
> 
> Ik bedoelde eigenlijk, Natuurlijk eeerst bismillah zeggen met de niyah voor je de douch onder gaat en aan het einde de shahadat. 
> Ik vroeg me toen alleen af of dat dan ook telde, omdat ik een keer hoorde dat je dat ook kon doen.
> 
> Groetjes,*





walekie sallam

het spijt mij zuster, ik ben soms traag van begrip............maar wat bedoel je met bismilah zeggen met niya? bedoel je met bismillah dat je de woedoe intreed en dat je dan tegelijkertijd de intensie hebt voor woedoe?............ik begrijp het even niet! 

maar kijk je moet 1 ding weten ook al heb je de intensie ook al zeg je bismilah als de rest niet goed is telt het eerste ook niet en moet je gewoon over nieuw beginnen.

maar neem nou aan dat je aan het douchen bent en je bent klaar met douchen en je sluit af met woedoe is dat geen enkele probleem......
alleen denk ik wat de broeder zij israaf met water!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  waar ik eigenlijk ook mee moet stoppen!!  :aanwal:  



ps. weet je dat je de doha niet mag uitspreken in een omgeving van toiletten. op zo`n moment kun je dat uit sprekken als je uit de douch komt.

----------


## Soleil

> _Geplaatst door oem oewees_ 
> *walekie sallam
> 
> het spijt mij zuster, ik ben soms traag van begrip............maar wat bedoel je met bismilah zeggen met niya? bedoel je met bismillah dat je de woedoe intreed en dat je dan tegelijkertijd de intensie hebt voor woedoe?............ik begrijp het even niet! 
> 
> maar kijk je moet 1 ding weten ook al heb je de intensie ook al zeg je bismilah als de rest niet goed is telt het eerste ook niet en moet je gewoon over nieuw beginnen.
> 
> maar neem nou aan dat je aan het douchen bent en je bent klaar met douchen en je sluit af met woedoe is dat geen enkele probleem......
> alleen denk ik wat de broeder zij israaf met water!  waar ik eigenlijk ook mee moet stoppen!!  
> ...




Salam lieve zuster,

hmm eigenlijk bedoel ik allebei, de intentie op te bidden heb ik al als ik de douch binnestap en vervolgens bismillah zeg.
En dankje wel ik wist niet dat je doha niet in een douch net wc mocht uitspreken!
En het douchen he, hmmm is inderdaad veel water verspilling. 
Maar hoe moet het dan? Gewoon proberen zo zuinig mogelijk te zijn met water, door de kraan regelmatig dichtte draaien tussendoor?

----------


## oem nasrullah

assalamu 3alaikom

Wat is de bedoeling van woedoe? Dat je jezelf reinigd voor de shalat toch? Bestaat er iets reiners dan je hele lichaam wassen? Of gaat het toch om de handelingen? Ik ben wel erg nieuwsgierig omdat ik zelf niet nog eens de woedoe doe als ik toch al doush.

----------


## oem oewees

> _Geplaatst door oem nasrullah_ 
> *assalamu 3alaikom
> 
> Wat is de bedoeling van woedoe? Dat je jezelf reinigd voor de shalat toch? Bestaat er iets reiners dan je hele lichaam wassen? Of gaat het toch om de handelingen? Ik ben wel erg nieuwsgierig omdat ik zelf niet nog eens de woedoe doe als ik toch al doush.*








sallamoe alekie zuster 

als je leest wat de broeder boven schreef zul je begrijpen dat het een eis is om de woedoe te verrichten zo als de profeet heeft gedaan.

----------


## oem oewees

> _Geplaatst door Soleil_ 
> *Salam lieve zuster,
> 
> hmm eigenlijk bedoel ik allebei, de intentie op te bidden heb ik al als ik de douch binnestap en vervolgens bismillah zeg.
> En dankje wel ik wist niet dat je doha niet in een douch net wc mocht uitspreken!
> En het douchen he, hmmm is inderdaad veel water verspilling. 
> Maar hoe moet het dan? Gewoon proberen zo zuinig mogelijk te zijn met water, door de kraan regelmatig dichtte draaien tussendoor?*







wallekie sallam zuster 


gewoon een emer water dat je daar mee de woedoe verricht 

de profeet schepte water in een kom uit de zee maar als hij klaar was plaatste hij het overgebleven water weer terrug in de zee..........soebhanalah als of de zee water te kort kwam!!!!!

----------


## mohammed78

> _Geplaatst door oem nasrullah_ 
> *assalamu 3alaikom
> 
> Wat is de bedoeling van woedoe? Dat je jezelf reinigd voor de shalat toch? Bestaat er iets reiners dan je hele lichaam wassen? Of gaat het toch om de handelingen? Ik ben wel erg nieuwsgierig omdat ik zelf niet nog eens de woedoe doe als ik toch al doush.*


wa 3alajkum assalam wa ra7matoe llahi wa barakaatoeh


1-Het gaat om de handelingen,binnen de woedoe. en niet om douchen.

2- hoe kun je zuinig zijn met water: de emmer gebruiken in plaats van de kraan.

3-als je de groot wassing hebt verricht dan kun je slaat doen zonder de klein wassing hoeft te verrichten.

----------

